# Specialty hinge for coffee table



## robdbeal (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to the forum but I was wondering if someone could help me figure something out. I searched over quite a few different coffee table pictures and came up with a design that I would like to make using lots of different concepts. One of the features is a hidden compartment in the top and when it's open, the top hangs slightly below the edge of the top. I'm just trying to figure out what the hinge is that is being used... the website no longer offers the table but they still have a picture of it here. If anybody can be of any help, I would appreciate it greatly.

Thanks, Rob.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

You could try Rockler or McFeeleys. Not sure they'd have them. Never really seen any like that, but that's where I'd start.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

This might be the mechanism you are looking for:

http://woodworker.com/pop-up-table-mechanism-mssu-108-521.asp?search=table lift&searchmode=2









 







.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Lee Valley also have a pop-up mechanism.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/hardware/page.aspx?p=40573&cat=3,43586,43594&ap=1

The original post was perhaps asking about the small leaf hinge which opens up, out and down. I have no idea where to find that mechanism, or what it is called.


----------



## robdbeal (Oct 16, 2012)

While the pop up is also another feature that I want to incorporate, I was actually talking about the smaller side, there's one single hinge in the middle of the compartment.

Rob.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

robdbeal said:


> While the pop up is also another feature that I want to incorporate, I was actually talking about the smaller side, there's one single hinge in the middle of the compartment.
> 
> Rob.


This hinge/support will work.









 







.


----------



## Futz (Oct 16, 2012)

If you look carefully at the pictures of the closed table, you can see that there are three hinges on that side of the table. The mechanism in the middle functions like a toy box hinge to keep the lid from slamming down. The "drop" down of the lid is partially real and partially an illusion, i.e. I do not think it goes down as far as it seems.

Futz


----------



## robdbeal (Oct 16, 2012)

Ah... I see the recessed cutouts now. That makes a little more sense now. Well, that should make it a little easier. Thanks again guys for all the help.

Rob.


----------



## Futz (Oct 16, 2012)

*Diy*

You could make some hinges of your own.


----------

